# General > Pets Corner >  New Foal at Inkstack

## Robertson

New foal arrived last night we got a lovely colt

----------


## Robertson



----------


## Robertson



----------


## Robertson



----------


## donnick

or should i say big cracker looking good

----------


## dollycat

The photos of him are beautiful, his first steps!  Does he have a name yet? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## porshiepoo

Bless him he looks like Black Beauty.

----------


## Liz

Many congratulations on the birth of such a beautiful colt. :Grin:

----------


## Ash87

:Grin:  soooo excited to meet him!!!

----------


## cameroncara

Just lovely. x

----------


## divanp75

Really nice little guy :Grin:

----------


## froal

He's lovely...!!  is he pure welsh d  or a X' ?  :Grin:

----------


## Razz

What a cracking boy!

----------


## brandy

hes beautiful! but then ive never seen one of  yours that wasnt!!

----------


## teenybash

> Bless him he looks like Black Beauty.


Exactly what I was thinking as I had just watched my old video the other evening.
What a lovely strong looking fella....bet he grows as fast as weeds!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Robertson

this black beauty is going to be called zorro and he is a part bred sec d and thanks for all your lovely comments   :Grin:

----------


## froal

Do you have a theme for naming your foals this year Tina ?  :Grin:

----------


## Robertson

*no i haven't thought  of one yet ,but am open to suggestion if you have any ideas*

----------


## Leanne

Awww Imperial and Sundae's half brother  :Smile: 

He's a BIG stunner!

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

well if yer starting with zorro it's got to be film characters......

I feel a Braveheart , Rocky and Shrek coming along haha :-)

you sat on Welsh Man since he came home or is he busy in his day job ?

----------


## abby 1

What a cracker little fella.  What about Inkstack black magic?

----------


## Rictina

Congratualtions.

What a beautifull looking colt, gorgeous.

----------


## tahi

Beautiful foal. Think he is definitely a "Star" ?

----------


## skinnydog

He is just lovely.  Do you have any up to date pics of last years babies as they were stunning too??

----------


## Robertson

hi there ,dont have a lot but will have a look see if any nice ones 

                       cheers for now and thanks  :Grin:

----------

